
Stop Saying Driverless Cars Will Help Old People - thameera
https://www.wired.com/story/stop-saying-driverless-cars-will-help-old-people/
======
syrrim
Level 1 is already common in many cars whose drivers don't even know it. This
entails preventing exactly the issue discussed, protecting drivers against
mistakes and sudden occurences. If a child runs out on the street, for
example, the car will try to warn the driver and maybe even stop the car. In
fact, only level 2 tests the driver's reaction time. Level 3 gives the drivers
minutes of warning before handing off control. Level 4 can drive safely within
a geographic area. The advantage of this latter level would be tremendous for
seniors. If they can reliable be driven to the local community center or
library without needing to ask somebody that would do wonders for their
autonomy. Never mind that they can't drive anywhere on a whim, they could get
out of their home and be with other people.

